# OH YA!!



## SoldierBoi69 (16 Aug 2006)

Yes, my Corps. finally got a set time for C7 training.

Post somthing here if you have ever trained with the C7 rifle in cadets.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2006)

Go do a search. There's lot's on this subject, in the Cadet forum, already.


----------

